# diui experiences



## beth2010 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi all im a newbie and my dh has azoospermia.We have an appointment at ivf wales in march to discuss our treatment options using donor sperm.We have already been down there a few times to see the urologist and i have to say so far everyone there has been great.So i just wondered if anybody else has had diui there and what sort of waiting time to expect. This seems like a great forum and im looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome beth,

glad that you have an app to start and glad that you have found everyone great at clinic. i really like all the staff there have found them very friendly and kind. 

sorry i'm currently having icsi so don't no about diui. i'm sure someone who knows more will be along to help.

queenie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome beth

i have had IUI but not DIUI so any advice on iui just ask.

not sure what the waiting times i like you could always call and ask, they wont mind


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

dont know anything about diui but just wanted to welcome you to the site.
Hope you get your answers soon,the girls are great here,so make yourself at home


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Beth

I had iui last year so any questions about my experience with that just ask (but there's not much that kara doesn't know) but no experience of diui. 
I reckon calling and asking about waiting times is a good idea - will give you the best picture of timescales that way  

welcome and good luck with the appointment - shouldn't be too long now, 2010 just seems to be flying by so far

Sam
xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the boards beth hopefully the wait wont be to long


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the site.  I too am waiting for an appointment at IVF Wales for DIUI, so would welcome any knowledge too! I did read on their site an NHS wait of around 8 months, but not sure if this would apply to us? I am waiting for my appointment for a lap with our consultant, just to make sure everything is OK with me.  We haven't had any contact with IVF Wales yet.  We have always known about my DH condition, so always knew it would be this route.
I am curious about the whole donor process, there seems to be very little information on the donor availability and selection process.....help!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Beth and welcome sorry can't advise regarding diui but just want to welcome you and wish you luck

Big welcome to you too pheobs


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome beth and phoebs I also had iui but not diui.a bit of positive news for you both is that it worked 1st time for me.good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome phoebs 

i have iui but it was so long ago things have changed, what things would you like to know and im sure between us we can help you


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcome messages. 
I have seen a lot of positive things on here about the clinic in Manchester in terms of donor sperm.  I think waiting for a match at Cardiff may be the thing that slows us down.  I have this theory but not sure if it can be done...any thoughts welcomed please!

Manchester has a private clinic with one of the largest and most successful sperm banks in the UK, could we buy sperm there and use it for our NHS treatment?

Any thoughts


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya its a good idea but not sure, you could call your clinic both clinics and see what they say


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Phoebs and Beth

I've had IUI too (and just waiting to see if latest has worked) but no experience with donor IUI sorry.

I know it's a bit different but I'm looking at doing a donor egg IVF cycle soon as I don't respond well to treatment with my own eggs. I'm going to do it overseas as the legislation in the UK means that donors for egg & sperm cannot be anonymous which means less donors and longer waiting lists.  Just a thought but you may want to do a search on FF for donor sperm cycles as there should be others at other clinics who have experience which may help.

Good luck!! It's lovely that you have a ready made cycle buddy in eachother - both in the same situation starting at the same time. 

FF is brilliant as is the IVF wales board and ladies


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hi, you may find this thread useful - it kept me sane when I was having some really difficult times  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234190.0


----------

